# OK, you can stop ignoring me now.



## SueDonJ (Oct 17, 2014)

(Testing the edit function because of something else.)

Hmmmmm.  Ho-hum.  la-de-da.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 17, 2014)

Okay, you can stop ignoring me now.  

Please, can a non-mod/admin someone post to this thread, then attempt to edit your post after a few minutes have passed, and let me know if your edit function is not working?  Another TUGger is having a problem and I'm trying to help.

Appreciate it, thanks very much!


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 17, 2014)

Just to be sure you know, posts can only be edited by members for 48 hours - then they are locked.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 17, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Just to be sure you know, posts can only be edited by members for 48 hours - then they are locked.



Yes, thanks.  For a minute there I thought that was the problem this TUGger is dealing with, but it turned out the post in question was made today and I was a week ahead of myself.  DOH!  Honestly, sometimes it's dangerous to let me roam free on TUG.

It may be a question of the computer being used and the TUGger is looking into that, but in the meantime I just want to verify that the edit function is working normally for Members/Guests.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 17, 2014)

Hmmmm.  Nobody?

Just one post and a later edit from one NON-mod/admin, that's all I need.  Surely somebody can volunteer to help a fellow TUGger?


----------



## mash84121 (Oct 17, 2014)

*This is a test*

This is a test.  Here is the edit


----------



## Gracey (Oct 17, 2014)

Will I be able to edit this post?  Yes I was


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 17, 2014)

Excellent, thank you both!  If I were Queen (which I am in my own little world) I'd dub you Royal TUG Subjects.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 17, 2014)

For those watching (and I know you're out there  ), the TUGger figured out late this afternoon that the problem was related to the computer and not the TUG account.  Not sure of the details but happy it's not a TUG issue.  Whew!


----------



## rfc0001 (Nov 2, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> For those watching (and I know you're out there  ), the TUGger figured out late this afternoon that the problem was related to the computer and not the TUG account. Not sure of the details but happy it's not a TUG issue. Whew!


Willing to bet the date on their computer was set incorrectly


----------



## dmorea (Nov 2, 2014)

*delete post please , see it was done*



SueDonJ said:


> (Testing the edit function because of something else.)
> 
> Hmmmmm.  Ho-hum.  la-de-da.




OK posting now ....

delete post please see it was done


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 2, 2014)

Loops said:


> Will I be able to edit this post? Yes I was



Where is your edited footnote?


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Nov 2, 2014)

rfc0001 said:


> Willing to bet the date on their computer was set incorrectly



Nope.



-


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 2, 2014)

I think if you edit a post within a very short time frame (like 30seconds) it does not show the edited footer.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 2, 2014)

TUGBrian said:


> I think if you edit a post within a very short time frame (like 30seconds) it does not show the edited footer.



This is true.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 2, 2014)

TUGBrian said:


> I think if you edit a post within a very short time frame (like 30seconds) it does not show the edited footer.



It's 2 minutes in my experience.


----------

